# [SOLVED] Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

Posted this in another forum but with no reply, wanted to try here as well.

Recently been having trouble with the screen of my Toshiba Satelllite M30.

I turned it on once and the screen just flickered off, when I opened it again it had black and white band running vertically on the screen.

When I turned the laptop off waited a couple of minutes and turned it on again the screen started fine but eventually when Windows fully loaded slowly flickered and then went black, again upon opening the screen black and white bands running vertically.

I also had a couple of experiences where the screen turned white and purple. one side of the screen started going whiter and whiter which progressed throughout the whole screen eventually.

I thought it may be a lose connection as it seemed slightly movement related so I opened the laptop up and reconnected everything. upon which everything started working normally again. When I screwed the laptop together again, I had a couple of blue screeners (I have the codes written down if you are interested) and the screen worked but yet again upon moving it again suddenly flickered and failed returning to the status quo.

Here is a video of the most recent failure of the screen:

YouTube - Toshiba Screen fails

Please note: I reckon the two blue screening events are coincidental, I've not been able to unscrew the actual screen housing owing to not having a small enough screw driver (which I'll have soon).

Anyone have any ideas of what's going on and how I can fix this?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dabspalalabs (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

try to update your BIOS bro. a friend of mine experienced this kind of problem with an MSI laptop and a BIOS update did the trick.


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

I appreciate your answer, and I will eventually try this after I've tried an external screen.

Although I do doubt its to do with the BIOS, why should this suddenly occur to my BIOS after 2 years of smooth running from my last restore of WinXP?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Flashing the BIOS will have no impact on this issue and should only be done to correct a 

specific issue (listed in the fixes section for that BIOS file) and could cause further problems.

Open that laptop and check the graphics cable at all connections?

Look like maybe a failing graphics cable,inverter ,or graphics chip? Testing with the external monitor will tell us more.

How to Take Apart Notebook. Toshiba Satellite M35 Guide. Do-It-Yourself Instructions.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Hi have you updated your video driver ? if you alter the angle of the screen does it make any difference ? if you press the edges of the screen is it still the same ? the cable from the lcd to the motherboard may be stretched or worn here is the service manual which can help guide you Toshiba Satellite M30 Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Thanks Makinu and Joeten.



> Open that laptop and check the graphics cable at all connections?


I opened the laptop main body itself and checked all the connections, re-connected and all ok. It's just the screen housing I can't get to you yet as I don't have the screw driver yet.



> if you alter the angle of the screen does it make any difference ? if you press the edges of the screen is it still the same ? the cable from the lcd to the motherboard may be stretched or worn here


No difference of angle and pressing the edges, tried all that.



> Look like maybe a failing graphics cable,inverter ,or graphics chip? Testing with the external monitor will tell us more.


Yes I reckon its one of the above, is there anyway I could test this, I'm not able to get an external screen just yet to test.

Will keep you posted, thanks again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

The external screen would hopefully identify if the problem is with the graphics chip or the other components. (easiest step to perform)


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Ok, managed to plug the laptop into an external screen.

At first was all black as usual, when it finished loading after a few minutes I then opened and closed the laptop lid, this time the black and white vertical bands appeared on the external screen and not on the laptop screen.

I was using a VGA connection.

Does this mean it's the graphics card and if so, is there a fix? As it's integrated in the motherboard does it mean that's it? It's over?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Hi that seems the most likely there is not much you can do


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*



joeten said:


> Hi that seems the most likely there is not much you can do


Thanks, just wanted to make sure I've ruled out all other possibilities and it is the integrated graphics card that has failed.

I'm able to buy a complete motherboard with the integrated graphics card, minus all the components for quite cheaply.

I may do this as swap the motherboards around.

Saves me buying a new laptop.

Any thoughts on this? Thanks again. Appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Hi it cannot hurt to look though I have seldom seen a cheap one


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Ok I've bought a new/old motherboard very cheap, condition of it is unknown but presumed working with no guarantees.

Plugged everything up, screen is fine, starts to load into windows, only trouble is I've noticed is it doesn't receive any power from the mains instead only works on battery power. The battery is flat so only starts loading windows.

Wanted to know if this power management issue could be software or is it simply a hardware problem and that the motherboard actually is faulty and doesn't receive power? Is this is a fault that can occur on a laptop motherboard? Never seen it.

I'm going to go over the laptop again, making sure I've plugged everything in well.

It strikes me as odd that there appears to be no power as the charging of the battery itself has nothing to do with the motherboard?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Hi check the dc jack


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Whats the dc jack? I'm pretty sure its the motherboard as the battery charges but there are no lights on the board, despite the fact it does work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen, flickering then failing randomly.*

Where you plug the power cord in


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

SOLVED!

Joeten thank you for the lead. The problem was indeed a fault with my power cable!

How many problems can a laptop get at the same time!

Laptop is now fully fixed thank you for the help much appreciated!

Spoke to soon, trouble with the processor.

I put the processor of my old laptop onto the board + cpu paste etc.

I've noticed slow running however, confirmed by CPU-Z

It's got an Intel Pentium M 1700Mhz processor in it but is running at only 600Mhz with the FSB at 100Mhz instead of 400Mhz.

Also the fan appears not to be switching on.

I will be doing a full re-install of Windows XP see if this helps?

Any pointers? Anything I should watch out for? Thanks

Could it be my fan is bust? Or is it a software thing? 

P.S. Will make a new thread as this one is quasi solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you certain the board will run with the cpu it may not be suitable


----------

